# Thank You Hagen Canada



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I know that from time to time Hagen takes a beating but I just wanted to relay this to you.

I wrote a letter to Hagen and asked them if they would consider donating a master test kit for my gr.12 chemistry class. We will use this to measure the water parameters of a planted tank in the class and then relate it to lesson work. They not only sent us a master kit but also their CO2 system and some ferts.

Thank You Hagen Canada.

Cayuga Secondary School


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That's cool.

I was just wondering, how long do you expect the conclusions to be on your student's lab reports?

My chemistry teacher expects ours to be at least 1 page, single spaced and we won't usually get full marks unless it is 2 pages...


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Brian

It is not my place to get involved in discussions like that. Ultimately we are all trying our best to help you out.

More fishy talk....less school talk


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

wow man, thats pretty awesome!! go hagen. I tried their CO2 ladder, but it just didn't cut it in my 50g tank.. needs to be in a 10-20g.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! thats so nice to hear!

I was lucky enough to be picked to sit in on a jungle seminar and it was when thier Fizz factories came out, or just before. I mentioned how i was interested in them and when they would be avil and he gave me one right on the spot... I felt so spoiled.. lol

I havent gotten a chance to try it out but it seems like a nice beggininer product.  I also got to go to two hagen seminars, one for reptile and the other for fish. They give away oodles of things ^^

Like christmas lol


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Seminars with free giveaways!  Where do they have these seminars?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh that was when i worked with Big Als online... ^^ i was lucky enough to go. Also when i spent 1 or 2 years at Superpet i was selected to go to the hagen ones. 

Super fun. ^^


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Ciddian,

How does one go abouts getting a job with BAO?

Or any pet shop for that matter, I want to work at one :S


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Having experience with the hobby helps  I needed to know different things at each placement. When you are face to face with customers, you have to know how to help them as best as you can with thier problems or questions. Liking the hobby helps you enjoy the job too.. When i worked on phones and took orders i got to know certain customers and thier fish! lol

You kinda need to express your willingness to work, fine tune what you need to say for what job position. If you would like a job at BAO just give them a call...same with any old store. BAO called me looking for work so they made it easy.. lol.

But sometimes you just gotta wait for an opening... I remember it took a while to get Meow into Pj's...I went to Superpet after a i heard they where looking and just chatted up the manager.. lol. 
I started in dogs...heaven forbid, but that was the only spot they had. I quickly moved to fish...and as a bonus, got addicted to reptiles... LoL

It would be so nice if you could get a job at a pet store, its really fun working with other "pet nerds" and you really expand your knowledge of dry goods and new products.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I got the customer service part down as I was a customer service representative for pizza hut and kfc before I got into my car accident 

I don't have any experience working at a petshop though but I do know some stuff about fish x.x


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No worries, a willingness to learn is awesome! I totally didnt know it all when i started.. But i seriously cracked down and learned everything i could. Epecially with the dry goods. 
I am still nowhere near knowing everything... lol.


----------

